
Wanted urgently: COBOL Programmers so states can process unemployment claims - mxuribe
https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/08/business/coronavirus-cobol-programmers-new-jersey-trnd/
======
mxuribe
Among a few tidbits, this seems interesting:

> ...the 40-year-old mainframes that process those claims are being
> overloaded...

As usual, executives/gov. administrators just want the techies to "just get in
there and fix it"! As if, decades of insufficient attention (and funds) to
computing infrastructure can be fixed in a 2-week sprint of COBOL devs by the
wave of a senior leader's hand. Pffft. Wait until issues start happening to
real-live infrastructure, like bridges and roads...oh wait, that's right. /s

